# 650 V2 no power



## Tjb12 (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a 2" snorkel going to 1 1/2 reducer and I have 130 jets in both carbs turned 2 1/2 out. The baffle is also out of the exhaust. I live in Florida so I'm pretty much at sea level. When I give it gas in neutral it revs up fine but when I put it in gear and hammer on it it doesn't seem to have any power. I have a 140 jet and a 142 jet I put those in and it made it worse. Not sure what else to try. The pilot jets are stock 40 in both. I haven't messed with the fuel float at all but I have played around with the sync screw. Could the carbs not be in sync causing the little to no power when I gas it? I'm about ready to pull my hair out


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

Take out the reducer, try that, if still none, try adjusting the valves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

